# Asbestos plaster



## sjadon (Mar 23, 2011)

Im about to repair plaster in a 80+ yr old home, what is the best or easiest way to determine if it contains asbestos?


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

get a appraisel from a liscensed contractor or you may be able to go to the county health board they may be able to test this for you and if it was me i would ask lowes if they have something you can buy or rent that will alert you to lead remember the lead is only poisionous if inhaled or digested if the paint is flacking then clean up with wet rag keep mouth and nose covers whenever you remove suspicious material keep all dust at low levels and seperated from heating ducks fans air conditioners humidifiers and such good louck a general contractor or subcontractor for paint should have a way to test :wink:


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

most of your old plaster did not have asbestos it was lime and horse hair that made the plaster mud i got a 1983 home just bought it i do believe that that is what was used in those days asbesto gained its popularity around the 1930 and ran untill 1990 you are probably safe but always do your home work first


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Have it tested by someone who is EPA certified. If the plaster itself doesn't contain lead, the paint likely does. Any home built prior to 1978 is considered at risk for lead. Lead was actually mixed into the paint on-site at one time to help with durability and color.....


----------



## sjadon (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not concerned with lead paint, but with asbestos fibers in plaster. I have googles that homes built in this year range contained plaster decoration with asbestos mixed in


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

*oops*

sorry the house was 1893 not 1993 but still the same have a certified person check it but ill bet it is safe from asbestos


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

some of the old "texture" paint over plaster in the older homes do contain asbestos. I almost bought one a few years ago (the deal fell through for reasons unrelated) and it tested positive for asbestos in the paint/texture/plaster plane of the walls in several rooms.

as someone already noted, find a company that is certified and have them test it for you. they will most likely also give you a quote for removal.


----------

